# Laporte et Courchesne Luthiers inc.



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

947 Duluth est, Montreal. QC 514 521 9310 
One of the best in Montreal area.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Pierre's the man !!!!

Andy


----------

